
Can a modern website design improve credibility? - gvidon
https://ottofeller.com/blog/can-a-modern-website-design-improve-credibility
======
onreact
This is a rhetorical question, isn't it? Otherwise the answer is: of course!

People judge a website in milliseconds just by looking at the design. When
it's cluttered etc. they leave instantly.

